# Need help for Silvia hot water



## KKC (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi, I am new here and have just started using Silvia v6 for one month. I encountered a problem today. After I released some hot water from the milk wand for a cup of americano, when I switched the hot water button off, the hot water did not stop at all. Any idea what is wrong with my Silvia please?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

KKC said:


> Hi, I am new here and have just started using Silvia v6 for one month. I encountered a problem today. After I released some hot water from the milk wand for a cup of americano, when I switched the hot water button off, the hot water did not stop at all. Any idea what is wrong with my Silvia please?


 I think this is normal operation. I don't have the Silvia anymore (and didn't use the water function), but from memory the button controls the temp or the pump and the tap controls the flow. So when you finish drawing water, just close the tap to stop the flow, then turn off the water button. If you leave the tap open, pressure in the boiler will push the water out of the wand.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

KKC said:


> Hi, I am new here and have just started using Silvia v6 for one month. I encountered a problem today. After I released some hot water from the milk wand for a cup of americano, when I switched the hot water button off, the hot water did not stop at all. Any idea what is wrong with my Silvia please?


 @Doram is completely correct, it sounds like there is nothing wrong with the machine. Just a tip *always close the steam valve just before switching off the hot water switch....*don't do it the other way round.


----------



## KKC (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you very much, Doram and DavecUK. This is a big relief!

Can I also ask, if I do not close the steam valve and only press the brew button, is it normal for water to flow from both the group head and the steam wand?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

KKC said:


> Can I also ask, if I do not close the steam valve and only press the brew button, is it normal for water to flow from both the group head and the steam wand?


 Yes, it is. The steam valve needs to be closed at all times apart from when you actually steam or draw water. Otherwise, pressure in the boiler will push water out (it's just like the tap in your kitchen ). Also, if you leave the tap open while the machine is on, you will dry the boiler and burn out the heating element (or at least set off the safety valve). Bottom line: close the tap. .


----------



## KKC (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you very much, Doram 😀

It is wonderful to have this forum 🥰


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

KKC said:


> It is wonderful to have this forum 🥰


 It is, isn't it. 😍


----------

